# Best Time Of The Year To Buy New



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

Someone expressed interest in buying my 26RS which is NOT for sale but the DW is sniffing the carrot that's dangling. She saw a '11 Crossroads Zinger that she really likes at a show this summer.

Is there a time of year when dealers are more eager to make deals than others?

And while I have your attention, my 2002 26RS is in decent shape. The previous owner high centered on a hill and bent the skirt on the driver side but there was no other damage. There is some typical OB delamination on the front cap. The radio doesn't work. I just spent $300 to have all of the roof seams re-calked before putting her in winter storage. Tires are excellent. Is $6500 fair?


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

The best time to buy is after the RV shows that a specific dealer is going to be at. They unload them at the show on the last day because they don't want to tow them back. They unload them from the lot cheaply after the shows because they will be getting new inventory soon and usually sales are slow in the winter anyway...who wants to buy a camper and wait 4 months to use it? When I got my 310 from Holman it was listed at $21,500 and in the summer the new ones were $2000 higher.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

A week after you just bought one.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Dub said:


> The best time to buy is after the RV shows that a specific dealer is going to be at. They unload them at the show on the last day because they don't want to tow them back. They unload them from the lot cheaply after the shows because they will be getting new inventory soon and usually sales are slow in the winter anyway...who wants to buy a camper and wait 4 months to use it? When I got my 310 from Holman it was listed at $21,500 and in the summer the new ones were $2000 higher.


I wish I had known what you paid for yours. I paid $3K more for mine.

I do agree with you Dub about when to buy...right before the new inventory comes in.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dub said:


> The best time to buy is after the RV shows that a specific dealer is going to be at. They unload them at the show on the last day because they don't want to tow them back.


That's a common myth.....

Every show we do, they all get towed back anyway, because all sold units get cleaned up and PDI'd and a demo given to the new owners.

I don't know of any dealers around here that let you take the unit right from the show....

Steve


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

2lman said:


> And while I have your attention, my 2002 26RS is in decent shape. The previous owner high centered on a hill and bent the skirt on the driver side but there was no other damage. There is some typical OB delamination on the front cap. The radio doesn't work. I just spent $300 to have all of the roof seams re-calked before putting her in winter storage. Tires are excellent. Is $6500 fair?


No response on your buying new question, but I think your pricing is fair. NADA pricing on a 2002 26RS seems quite screwy and way off; it shows 3980 for a 2002 but then jumps to 7210 for a 2003. No other 2002 model is priced that low even for models with an original MSRP that was lower than the 26RS. We paid 7400 this past year for a 2003 26RS; everything worked, we put new tires on after due to their age and place of manufacturing, no cracking or anything but they were old. Ours has some storage mods done to it, came with all the supplies and tools and stuff that were in the front storage box, hitch, a built in coffee maker installed where the radio was (we have the working radio - I love the coffee maker!), Maxx-Air vent covers and a Fantastic Fan vent. We don't have front damage, roof was fine, I did recaulk everything after we bought it, there is some delam on one side from water that came in along the awning track up top but it doesn't bother us. I sealed up the area well and don't worry about it. We wanted the floor model and weight of this floorplan, did not want a loan payment, and were prepared to accept some issues due to the ages of the units we were looking at. The interior and rest of the unit are as new and we love it. Good luck if you do choose to sell.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> The best time to buy is after the RV shows that a specific dealer is going to be at. They unload them at the show on the last day because they don't want to tow them back.


That's a common myth.....

Every show we do, they all get towed back anyway, because all sold units get cleaned up and PDI'd and a demo given to the new owners.

I don't know of any dealers around here that let you take the unit right from the show....

Steve
[/quote]

Must be a PA thing so they can rip you off a bit more. Here if they tow 'em back the price goes up $2000 or more depending on the cost. They do the PDI right at the show and then lock it up for the remainder of the show so that no one else can get into it. You pick it up from the lot at the show once they can move them. I've seen this practice and been denied access to sold units in Cincinnati, Cleveland, Columbus, and Dayton. It's kind of a bummer as there have been units I would have liked to gone into but they get locked once they are sold.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Right now Marci at Lakeshore rv has some great deals, I spoke with her about a new Outback for my inlaws a week or so ago. She had a special purchase deal plus its the slow months so nows the time to save. Give her a call.
6500.00 sounds like a very fair price for your 26rs, too bad my inlaws need a 5th wheel. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> The best time to buy is after the RV shows that a specific dealer is going to be at. They unload them at the show on the last day because they don't want to tow them back.


That's a common myth.....

Every show we do, they all get towed back anyway, because all sold units get cleaned up and PDI'd and a demo given to the new owners.

I don't know of any dealers around here that let you take the unit right from the show....

Steve
[/quote]

Must be a PA thing so they can rip you off a bit more. Here if they tow 'em back the price goes up $2000 or more depending on the cost. They do the PDI right at the show and then lock it up for the remainder of the show so that no one else can get into it. You pick it up from the lot at the show once they can move them. I've seen this practice and been denied access to sold units in Cincinnati, Cleveland, Columbus, and Dayton. It's kind of a bummer as there have been units I would have liked to gone into but they get locked once they are sold.
[/quote]

maybe it is just a thing they do where you live.......









I have been to shows in NJ,NY,PA, De, Md ........... and they all do what huntr70 had commented on...........

I got my 2009 for 22,900 with the elite slide toppers installed on both and a power jack at the Hershey RV show Sept 2008 at Hershey, at that time local dealers couldn't touch that price, i had asked them all.........


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> maybe it is just a thing they do where you live.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I've been to the RV show in Hershey, PA, and I distinctly remember wanting to look at a Class A and they wouldn't let anyone in because they were doing a PDI for someone who bought it...we were thinking about going next year, if I do I'll take a picture of one of the sold units locked with a note on it.

I've been to a ton of shows in IN as well and they do it there too. Maybe you guys just don't notice them since they are locked? Or maybe you go too early in the show and they only do them the last day at some shows? It just doesn't make sense for a dealer, especially if their shop is far from the show, to pay a driver to tow it all the way back just to clean it and do a walkthrough which they can do at a show and then let you pick it up from the parking lot when the show is over.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

At a show as large as Hershey, all the units that are there are direct from the factory. There are no units from any dealer's lot.

I would be very afraid to take delivery straight from that show, since no one but the manufacturer has gone over anything in these things.

Since I am in the RV industry now, I can tell you that when at the Hershey Show, we sell any unit that is there, and can order as many more as needed at the same price. If it has a sold sign it, you can get 10 more just like it, if needed. The only way a unit would get locked up is if it is a high dollar, unique piece that the new owner specifically requested to be locked up.

Not saying that it is the same all over, but I know for a fact, that is what happens here.

If you come to Hershey, look me up, I'll be there again....

Steve


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> maybe it is just a thing they do where you live.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I've been to the RV show in Hershey, PA, and I distinctly remember wanting to look at a Class A and they wouldn't let anyone in because they were doing a PDI for someone who bought it...we were thinking about going next year, if I do I'll take a picture of one of the sold units locked with a note on it.

I've been to a ton of shows in IN as well and they do it there too. Maybe you guys just don't notice them since they are locked? Or maybe you go too early in the show and they only do them the last day at some shows? It just doesn't make sense for a dealer, especially if their shop is far from the show, to pay a driver to tow it all the way back just to clean it and do a walkthrough which they can do at a show and then let you pick it up from the parking lot when the show is over.
[/quote]

Maybe on a big high dollar machine like a pusher............. The 310 they had on display i tried to buy as it had all kinds of things wrong with it.......... they told me it was sold....... and the guy bought it at the 26900.00 Show price..... They said we will get you a new one in 4 weeks that hasnt been trashed by a show at a better price.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> maybe it is just a thing they do where you live.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I've been to the RV show in Hershey, PA, and I distinctly remember wanting to look at a Class A and they wouldn't let anyone in because they were doing a PDI for someone who bought it...we were thinking about going next year, if I do I'll take a picture of one of the sold units locked with a note on it.

I've been to a ton of shows in IN as well and they do it there too. Maybe you guys just don't notice them since they are locked? Or maybe you go too early in the show and they only do them the last day at some shows? It just doesn't make sense for a dealer, especially if their shop is far from the show, to pay a driver to tow it all the way back just to clean it and do a walkthrough which they can do at a show and then let you pick it up from the parking lot when the show is over.
[/quote]

Maybe on a big high dollar machine like a pusher............. The 310 they had on display i tried to buy as it had all kinds of things wrong with it.......... they told me it was sold....... and the guy bought it at the 26900.00 Show price..... They said we will get you a new one in 4 weeks that hasnt been trashed by a show at a better price.....
[/quote]

It was indeed a high dollar Class A, a Tiffin, I think the company or dealership owner was there and said they were from Florida. I couldn't see them going to Florida do to a PDI. It was 2007 when we decided to move up from a popup to a TT. We really liked the fun finders and there was a dealer in PA that had a really good price so we made a stop there on our way to the show. What I don't understand is why the National RV show is in PA instead of IN since most of them are built right there?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

huntr70 said:


> At a show as large as Hershey, all the units that are there are direct from the factory. There are no units from any dealer's lot.
> 
> I would be very afraid to take delivery straight from that show, since no one but the manufacturer has gone over anything in these things.
> 
> ...


This is correct. I have hauled many new rvs from the factory to the show parking lot. Ive never hauled any back cause the factory makes a deal with the dealers to take them off of there hands if they arent sold at the show. And Steve is right. They all go back to the dealer for prepping and cleanup. It doesnt matter if your in Pa, Las Vegas or Ohio. All units are taken to the dealer UNLESS its a dealer show. Than maybe and only maybe could one be moved to the buyer from a rv show floor. I have spent time as a contractor to the dealer to haul them from the closed show to the dealer. All units go to the dealer after cause they are not ready to be sold till they are prepped and inspected.

Boy there is alot of myths out there.

Anytime of the year is the best to buy.

But here is your secret to a good deal. Look on the vin sticker for its build date. If its say 6 months to 1 year old the dealer is super charged to make a deal to get rid of it. The longer he keeps it, the more he is losing in floorplan financing. You got to remember there is avg 45% profit if the unit is selling for msrp. They may be selling for 25% profit or less but it really doesnt matter. A dealer sells a unit for as much as he can get out of it. There is a ton of behind the scene dealer costs that a prospective buyer has no clue of. Thats why the factory places a 45% margin on them for there dealers. In the end if the dealer makes an actual 10% margin he done good. Some units the dealer could have had to spend 10's of thousands on the unit just to floor it on his lot.

I can tell you that in our present economy the banks make more than the dealers right now cause stuff is stuck on lots for longer periods right now than other times because of the economy.

The whole thing is very complicated.

New model years are brought about in december at the Louisville show. This show is a factory to dealer show. The public has nothing to do with it. This show is the one that many dealers buy all of there inventory for there next year of business. This is why we know how the next years rv economy will do. Many projections, dealer to bank deals, available consumer credit, floorplan and interest rates are set from activity at this show. Its an extremely complicated show behind the scenes. It really doesnt matter to a buyer anyway. This show is all behind the scenes. So here in a few weeks all models sold to dealers will be 2012's. Yes some models will be 2011 til around febuary 2011. The dealers have no control over this. The factory may be holding out on there 2012 offering until the competition shows there next model year. This way the factory can one up another factory real quick and use the one up as an advertising campaign on its 2012 model.

The best time to buy is in early spring IF you are buying a previous model year unit. The unit isnt a previous model year to you cause its the same year as the year you are in. But to the dealer its a previous model year unit. He may have been sitting on a 2011 since January of 2010. If you are buying in say april 2011. That model is somewhere around 5 months old or could be 1 year and 3 months old.

Anyway this is the scoop. I spent 3 years hauling rvs and done a ton of new rv relocating cause of the high number of dealer and factory bankruptcies along with the many repos that has happened because of our economy.

You want a deal.. Go to your dealer with financing in hand or cash in march or april. You deal on a current model year unit. If they have more than one, pick the oldest one to deal on. Thats the one that has motivation to sell it.

Im not talking about Lakeshore or Holman here. They are high volume dealers who buy sometimes 1000 rvs in a block. The factory loves selling in blocks. So yes Lakeshore and Holman get good deals. But in the end they make as much or more off of you than any normal dealer. BUT they have either a bank to pay or an investor to pay back for the block they bought. So in the end there profit is dwindled to much less. These dealers MUST move inventory or they are out of biz much faster than a normal old time family run dealer.

And again the people who make the profit is the banks who do the flooring. They make more on avg than the dealer does.

Our world has been taken over by bank profit. Banks profit off of everything in business. The banks control our economy like it or not, but thats another story thats not needed to talk about here.

Anyway this is the no BS scoop. Buy when you want and buy old inventory if you want a deal.

And by the way all Im just a truck driver, I have no biz degrees and could really care a less how things are. This stuff is what I learned and about all I do is laugh about it.. To be truthful us adults never grow up. Its all childish games and is really just about lots of people making a living off of consumer purchasing. Cars, electronics, or whatever.. Its all the same. There is a avg 40 to 50% profit in everything sold so other people can support there families too. Yes some drive a metro and some drive a mercedees. Its all just a big game in our biz world anymore.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dub said:


> maybe it is just a thing they do where you live.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I've been to the RV show in Hershey, PA, and I distinctly remember wanting to look at a Class A and they wouldn't let anyone in because they were doing a PDI for someone who bought it...we were thinking about going next year, if I do I'll take a picture of one of the sold units locked with a note on it.

I've been to a ton of shows in IN as well and they do it there too. Maybe you guys just don't notice them since they are locked? Or maybe you go too early in the show and they only do them the last day at some shows? It just doesn't make sense for a dealer, especially if their shop is far from the show, to pay a driver to tow it all the way back just to clean it and do a walkthrough which they can do at a show and then let you pick it up from the parking lot when the show is over.
[/quote]

Maybe on a big high dollar machine like a pusher............. The 310 they had on display i tried to buy as it had all kinds of things wrong with it.......... they told me it was sold....... and the guy bought it at the 26900.00 Show price..... They said we will get you a new one in 4 weeks that hasnt been trashed by a show at a better price.....
[/quote]

It was indeed a high dollar Class A, a Tiffin, I think the company or dealership owner was there and said they were from Florida. I couldn't see them going to Florida do to a PDI. It was 2007 when we decided to move up from a popup to a TT. We really liked the fun finders and there was a dealer in PA that had a really good price so we made a stop there on our way to the show. What I don't understand is why the National RV show is in PA instead of IN since most of them are built right there?
[/quote]

In reality its not a natl rv show. Its an eastern show. The western show is in pomona, ca. about 1 month later. The eastern populice is much closer to Hershey than farm country Elkhart, In. Plus this show and the pomona show is all about the factories unloading masses of inventory before the next model year change 1 to 2 months later.

Its a show to get rid of excess factory inventory. So yes, it makes really great $ sense to by at either of these shows. If they had a show in Indy, they are not unloading inventory. By getting it out of sight its gone and then its time for the factory to move onward to the next model year.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

And no, Steve and I are not saying all inventory is brought to the dealer after a show. But the majority of it is. Any factory builds an rv to 98% completion. The dealer handles the other 2%. This is a known in the biz. But its an unknown with the public. The truth is, only those willing to share the info and are in the biz are the ones who really know the truth. The public is left guessing for a reason. The public thinks they can one up the dealers. Its rather funny and they all laugh at your games. In the end they try and make as much as they can cause the truth is, there is not as much profit in selling rvs as the public thinks there is. There is a large exchange of monies spread out to many people from your purchase wherever and whenever it may be.

Its all just normal business in America.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dub said:


> The best time to buy is after the RV shows that a specific dealer is going to be at. They unload them at the show on the last day because they don't want to tow them back.


That's a common myth.....

Every show we do, they all get towed back anyway, because all sold units get cleaned up and PDI'd and a demo given to the new owners.

I don't know of any dealers around here that let you take the unit right from the show....

Steve
[/quote]

Must be a PA thing so they can rip you off a bit more. Here if they tow 'em back the price goes up $2000 or more depending on the cost. They do the PDI right at the show and then lock it up for the remainder of the show so that no one else can get into it. You pick it up from the lot at the show once they can move them. I've seen this practice and been denied access to sold units in Cincinnati, Cleveland, Columbus, and Dayton. It's kind of a bummer as there have been units I would have liked to gone into but they get locked once they are sold.
[/quote]

hmmm Lets say you buy an rv at a show.. Do you want more people trampling thru your rv? Heck no. This is a respect issue to the new owner. Its all it is. They lock em cause they respect you and your purchase.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dub said:


> maybe it is just a thing they do where you live.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I've been to the RV show in Hershey, PA, and I distinctly remember wanting to look at a Class A and they wouldn't let anyone in because they were doing a PDI for someone who bought it...we were thinking about going next year, if I do I'll take a picture of one of the sold units locked with a note on it.

I've been to a ton of shows in IN as well and they do it there too. Maybe you guys just don't notice them since they are locked? Or maybe you go too early in the show and they only do them the last day at some shows? It just doesn't make sense for a dealer, especially if their shop is far from the show, to pay a driver to tow it all the way back just to clean it and do a walkthrough which they can do at a show and then let you pick it up from the parking lot when the show is over.
[/quote]

Makes total since. They would prefer quiet time with you to explain the features of the rv with you on a one on one basis. A dealer wants you satisfied and the only way to do that is by being one on one and presenting a clean untrampled rv for you. A dealer goes to a show to move units. They dont go there to talk shop. That is better done at the dealer. And no need to worry about a driver taking your rv back to the dealer. Thats been paid for by the consumer. Its all factored in. With the amount of built in profit a lil trip from a show to a dealer is nothin.

Carey


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, the only time we lock the doors is when we are seriously talking numbers or writing a deal on a unit.

I was in Cardinal and Blue Ridge fifth wheels this year at Hershey, and when you are writing a deal on a $80,000 fifth wheel, there is nothing more distracting than having 50 people drifting through while you talk personal finance information.

Steve


----------

